# HomePod Mini et éventuelle latence ?



## Lolo43d (21 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour,

Heureux propriétaire d'un iMac M1 24 , je souhaiterais acquérir 2 HomePod Mini  .
Afin bien sûr de bénéficier d'un meilleur son en stéréo.

D'une part, ma principale inquiétude est au sujet de l'éventuelle latence.
Savez-vous si latence il y a lors de l'écoute Spotify, le visionnage Youtube et plus particulièrement avec les Jeux Apple Arcade et Steam ?

D'autre part, est-il possible à la fois de configurer les 2 Home Pod en stéréo avec les haut-parleurs de l'iMac en équivalent "enceinte centrale" ?

Merci par avance ,
Cordialement

Laurent


----------



## Anthony (22 Octobre 2021)

Lolo43d a dit:


> D'une part, ma principale inquiétude est au sujet de l'éventuelle latence.


C’est un sujet qui a été abordé de nombreuses fois, un coup de recherche aurait apporté la réponse… M’enfin répondons quand même, on va dire que c’est bientôt le week-end.



Lolo43d a dit:


> Savez-vous si latence il y a lors de l'écoute Spotify, le visionnage Youtube et plus particulièrement avec les Jeux Apple Arcade et Steam ?


C’est quoi, la latence « lors de l’écoute de Spotify » ? Par rapport à quelle référence ?

Pour la lecture vidéo, le système fait en sorte de compenser la latence de la transmission sans fil, mais les plus sensibles peuvent la remarquer. Pour ce qui concerne les jeux, les HomePod ne sont pas vraiment conçus comme une sortie des effets sonores, donc ça risque d’être plus gênant.



Lolo43d a dit:


> D'autre part, est-il possible à la fois de configurer les 2 Home Pod en stéréo avec les haut-parleurs de l'iMac en équivalent "enceinte centrale" ?


Non.


----------



## Lolo43d (22 Octobre 2021)

Pour commencer, Merci pour ta réponse .
Pour compléter, j'ai bien regardé avant de poster le sujet que ce soit sur le forum ou avec des recherches Google type "macg homepod mini latence". Force est de constater que je n'ai pas trouvé grand chose. Des réponses du site "Apple Communities" renvoient sur des éventuels problèmes de paramètres et/ou matériels Wifi...

Concernant Spotify désolé, je pensais plutôt à Tidal permettant aussi de regarder des vidéos...

Merci pour ton retour pour la lecture vidéo et pour Apple Arcade .
Par contre, d'autres lecteurs ont-ils des retours plus concret et précis sur la latence éventuelle en jouant sur Apple Arcade  ?

Cordialement,
Laurent


----------



## Anthony (22 Octobre 2021)

Lolo43d a dit:


> Concernant Spotify désolé, je pensais plutôt à Tidal permettant aussi de regarder des vidéos...


Dans ce cas je comprends mieux. Dans ce cas comme je le dis, le système essaye de compenser, mais ça ne fonctionne pas toujours très bien et on peut parfois observer un décalage progressif. Et même quand ça marche parfaitement, on voit bien la mécanique en mettant sur Pause par exemple, puisque le son continue pendant une ou deux secondes alors que la vidéo est arrêtée, le temps que la mémoire tampon se vide. C’est fait pour la musique, ça peut le faire pour regarder un film, c’est impraticable pour le reste.


----------



## Moutaille (24 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour @Anthony 
Je viens de supprimer mon Home cinema 5.1 qui était un peu encombrant pour 2 homepods mini.
Bien entendu je ne m'attendais pas à avoir le même rendu de puissance de son, de basses etc... Mais ca me suffit largement.
Par contre je pensais remplacer mon Apple TV 4K par celle de 2eme génération qui permet d'avoir le retour ARC et pouvoir bénéficier du son de la PS5 sur les 2 Homepods. 
Si j'ai bien compris les différents articles que j'ai lu ca devrait être faisable non ???


----------

